# Poodles vs laptops



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a photo! Aw!

I rarely use my laptop, but Peggy behaves very similarly around my iPhone when she's decided I've had enough screen time.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Dianaleez, the colors in your photo - the autumn tree and the red in Normie's coat - are eye-catching!

For the most part, Mia ignores the screens in the house, but she also has techniques to divert attention to her when she wants something. I sometimes take Zoom calls from the couch with the device propped up on the coffee table, and Mia has discovered that she can walk in between me and the screen to interrupt the calls. Years ago, she similarly discovered she could get attention by walking in front of my camera when taking photographs.

I don't know if he could see the screen, but my other dog had the sometimes hilarious habit of putting his nose on touchscreens, so you had to be careful about where he moved the cursor and what he clicked on.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> I don't know if he could see the screen, but my other dog had the sometimes hilarious habit of putting his nose on touchscreens, so you had to be careful about where he moved the cursor and what he clicked on.


This just gave me the idea to let Peggy nose my touchscreen, to see what she has to say.

Dvnl m

She is a poodle of few words.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I thought of starting this discussion myself. My dogs have had enough of screens! A photo from last week which I call, the dog's last protest.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Liz said:


> Dianaleez, the colors in your photo - the autumn tree and the red in Normie's coat - are eye-catching!
> 
> For the most part, Mia ignores the screens in the house, but she also has techniques to divert attention to her when she wants something. I sometimes take Zoom calls from the couch with the device propped up on the coffee table, and Mia has discovered that she can walk in between me and the screen to interrupt the calls. Years ago, she similarly discovered she could get attention by walking in front of my camera when taking photographs.
> 
> I don't know if he could see the screen, but my other dog had the sometimes hilarious habit of putting his nose on touchscreens, so you had to be careful about where he moved the cursor and what he clicked on.


That's the maple tree in our front yard. Next year we'll have to pose Normie under it.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

All of my large dogs have mastered the technique of putting a nose under my wrist and flipping my hand off the keyboard. Galen has learned this technique does not always produce the desired result; sometimes I lock him behind the baby gate instead of playing with him. Therefore, he now pesters the cat when he is bored. I have to get up to break it up, then the cat usually goes back to get the last word in, so I have to break it up again, and by that time my train of thought is so lost that I just give up and take Galen for a walk.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Lol I literally took this photo yesterday.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Mr. Layne has come to the conclusion that humans like weird things. So he's cool with my screen time BUT there is zero excuse for not scratching his chest when he places it right where my hand falls when I put my hands off the keyboard. So sometimes I type one handed. Other times I have my own device for when my hand has become tired. Big Poodles require a lot of scratching, lol. I tell him, "okay, pay the toll" & he does the whole, 'but...but... aw...mom" & then I get the nose smooch. I only have to scratch 2-4 more times & he goes & lays down. 

My Giant Schnauzer is far less subtle. Her nose flip to get my hand off keyboard or phone has resulted in me having to catch some very expensive items & she had to learn to be a little more gentle with it. And don't ever leave a thumb drive where that beast can touch it. I do NOT know what the deal is with thumb drives but she's a monster, crunch... It's been years since she's done it but it taught me to be far more careful in where I put such things. YIKES!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

When Basil's feeling affectionate and wants touch time she'll get on the bed, flop against my body, then wiggle her way up the bed toward the lap top so her nose is in the way or pressing keys. Then, I'll sit up and pull her down about a foot and rub her neck and ears. 

If she wiggles her whole body all the way infront of the screen, the I'll pull her down, take a scoot back, and then pull and tuck her close to me. 


Of course my heart overflows when she's like this.


----------



## 1male1n1f (Jul 29, 2017)

Dianaleez said:


> What does your dog think about laptops?
> 
> Normie seems to find them intrusive and a total waste of human time that could be better spent with a charming poodle.
> 
> View attachment 471826


----------



## 1male1n1f (Jul 29, 2017)

My Normie (Toy black poodle) thinks exactly the same thing!!!


----------

